# Wee Foal 120 Pregnancy Test



## ZuZuPetals (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone know where online I can purchase Wee Foal tests in the US? I bought 3 from a store in the UK but due to COVID they’ve had backed up shipping issues for 3 weeks now. I contacted the company because they originally said the tests can be out of refrigeration for 3-6 days it’s been weeks are they no longer viable when/if they do get here? They claim customs will keep refrigerated hmmmmm.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m not 100% sure on that. I do know that weefoal 120s have been hard to get ahold of lately. For a while they had stopped production. Glad to hear there is somewhere you can still get them.


----------

